# Spider



## goooner (Mar 6, 2017)

So, here are a few more with my reversed lens outing yesterday. I missed focus on all of them, but these are still the best I've managed with this on a live bug. Wind, hand/bug movement makes focussing near impossible.

#1




#2
[url=https://flic.kr/p/SrMYWY]
	


#3
[url=https://flic.kr/p/S6JDvY]
	
[/url][/url]


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 6, 2017)

Wow. That really works well. Nice composition.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Mar 6, 2017)

Nice set


----------



## goooner (Mar 6, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Wow. That really works well. Nice composition.





ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice set


Thank you


----------

